# Paphiopedilum tigrinum



## paphjoint (Jun 23, 2007)

the flower seems quite big 12 cm span - 
Enjoy


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2007)

Beautiful Uri, its one of the species Paphs I really want. Over here, it is said that tigrinum is one of the hardest Paphs to grow. Could you shed some light on its growing requirements Please.
Roy


----------



## Sangii (Jun 23, 2007)

beautiful, congratulations !


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 23, 2007)

Super flower, Uri! Great photo too!


----------



## Marco (Jun 23, 2007)

great photo uri!! thanks


----------



## e-spice (Jun 23, 2007)

Beautiful. Very nice form.

e-spice


----------



## Candace (Jun 23, 2007)

> Over here, it is said that tigrinum is one of the hardest Paphs to grow.



I killed one. It was sent to me with bad roots, but I've managed to turn plenty of paphs around with bad roots. This one refused to bounce back. 

Uri this one is so nice, great job! If you are able to take a full picture shot of the plant, I'd love to see some healthy leaves.


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2007)

Fabulous, Uri!

I had a great plant too, very good grower, and great at throwing sheaths, but no dice. 
Jon, have you had better luck with it this year?


----------



## Renegayde (Jun 23, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paph-tigrinum-N...ryZ42218QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem hmmmmm interesting


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't find it hard to grow once established - but when it set sheats one have to be careful with watering - during the winter I would say I water it half as much as my other paphs - so that would be every second week
If you water too much the sheat will eventually rot - 




Roy said:


> Beautiful Uri, its one of the species Paphs I really want. Over here, it is said that tigrinum is one of the hardest Paphs to grow. Could you shed some light on its growing requirements Please.
> Roy


----------



## bwester (Jun 23, 2007)

very nice!!
mine hate me


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 23, 2007)

tigrinum is an easy paph to grow. In fact, it is also a fairly fast grower. Its touchy reputation comes from its prolonged bud development...like hirsutissimum, it puts out a sheath that remains dormant for months, before finally slowly developing. In other words, plenty of time and opportunity to blast...which it does quite happily. However, once established, a multigrowth tigrinum can be pretty reliable....and they become multigrowth easily. In fact, treat it like you would hirsutissimum...cool and relatively dry in winter, not totally dry though....Take care, Eric


----------



## Gilda (Jun 23, 2007)

Stunning flower & picture !:clap:


----------



## wilbeck (Jun 23, 2007)

Uri--

Thanks for the fine photo and the information. I have one in my collection now and will take your advice if it continues to grow.


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2007)

Very nice Uri!! I have two young plants that tried to bloom this past year, but ultimately blasted. At the time they were just adding their second growths, so I wasn't surprised that they didn't bloom out. But now they are growing like crazy so maybe next year.

You are an inspiration:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2007)

Great flower, nicely photographed.


----------



## Roy (Jun 24, 2007)

Uri & Eric, many thanks for your cultural notes. Eric, from your notes I now know why so many growers here have killed their plants. I grow hirsutissimum reasonably well and always have. P.tigrinum shouldn't be a great problem now knowing what it likes. The only thing I need now is to get a piece, its one of the hardest orchids to buy here, near impossible.
Roy.


----------



## Bolero (Jun 24, 2007)

I want one!!!!!!


----------



## TADD (Jun 24, 2007)

WOW URI!!!! That is on my list still...


----------



## Bolero (Jun 24, 2007)

Roy said:


> Uri & Eric, many thanks for your cultural notes. Eric, from your notes I now know why so many growers here have killed their plants. I grow hirsutissimum reasonably well and always have. P.tigrinum shouldn't be a great problem now knowing what it likes. The only thing I need now is to get a piece, its one of the hardest orchids to buy here, near impossible.
> Roy.



Hi Roy,

I have been asking around for this one for a while and none of the importers or growers know of it being available anywhere. If I find any I'll let you know but apparently it's still hard to import anyway.

Fingers crossed it makes an appearance.


----------



## GuRu (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Uri,

The flower of your P. tigrinum is really beautiful - good in colour, shape and stance and your photo is excellent, too.
Both well done, congrats.

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jun 25, 2007)

I've killed 2.
I am so jealous!
One of the members of my society had one at our meeting
last month....it was very nice. I think all tigrinums (sp?) 
are nice.

(pouting)

Craig


----------



## Roy (Jun 25, 2007)

Bolero said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> I have been asking around for this one for a while and none of the importers or growers know of it being available anywhere. If I find any I'll let you know but apparently it's still hard to import anyway.
> 
> Fingers crossed it makes an appearance.



You are right, finding a tigrinum here as very difficult and I think the reason is that the plants don't survive. As Eric M explained, the plants are being grown incorrectly. I spoke with an importer of orchids recently and he said he had lost all plants, damped off. Knowing his culture and house, no wonder. Exactly the opposite to what Eric said.
Lets keep loking for each other.
Roy.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2007)

I have to google up tigrinum to see why there's such a fuss about this. Is it new? Where does it come from? Are we going to get Vietnam to make illegal Paphs legal in exchange for trade agreements?


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2007)

NYEric said:


> I have to google up tigrinum to see why there's such a fuss about this. Is it new? Where does it come from? Are we going to get Vietnam to make illegal Paphs legal in exchange for trade agreements?



It hasn't been reported from Vietnam as far as I know, and it was discovered fairly recently (1990). It comes from a restricted and remote mountainous area in Southern China. Its range should overlap with hirsutisimum. The elevation is pretty high, and it may get some warmish summer temps, but otherwise it stays coolish most of the year. I think the summer is its big monsoon time of year.

Its been found both terrestrially and epiphytically. The geology in the area is old volcanic so its not a high pH plant by any means.

Given the relatively recent discovery seedlings didn't become very easy to find untill about 2000, and divisions were going for some pretty big $$. It seems like the 1st generation plants are starting to realy come in to there own now.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 30, 2007)

While tigrinum was written up and identified after the 1990 CITES ban, it had already arrived in the US (and other countries) in various importations. All tigrinums (that I know of) on the market, at least in the US, are legally propagated descendents of those original plants. However, since there wasn't a huge population in the first place, there are not that many descendants...also, since, partly for that reason, they were never cheap, they didn't really work their way into greater popularity. Too bad...as a vigorous and fast grower, tigrinum has the potential to be more popular and widespread. Take care, Eric


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanx for the info.


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 2, 2007)

A second population was found in Myanmar - and an article was published last year in The Orchid review - If anybody wants more info ask -I'll try to dig up the issue 





Rick said:


> It hasn't been reported from Vietnam as far as I know, and it was discovered fairly recently (1990). It comes from a restricted and remote mountainous area in Southern China. Its range should overlap with hirsutisimum. The elevation is pretty high, and it may get some warmish summer temps, but otherwise it stays coolish most of the year. I think the summer is its big monsoon time of year.
> 
> Its been found both terrestrially and epiphytically. The geology in the area is old volcanic so its not a high pH plant by any means.
> 
> Given the relatively recent discovery seedlings didn't become very easy to find untill about 2000, and divisions were going for some pretty big $$. It seems like the 1st generation plants are starting to realy come in to there own now.


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2007)

paphjoint said:


> A second population was found in Myanmar - and an article was published last year in The Orchid review - If anybody wants more info ask -I'll try to dig up the issue



Please do so Uri. That sounds like hundreds of miles away from the Chinese site.

This split is kind of like the gratrixianum find.


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok here it is :
Paphiopedilum tigrinum in Myanmar by Kyaw Nyunt Orchid Review March-April 2006 vol 114 No1268.

A description of a newly discovered area where P. tigrinum colonies can be found. The area is situated in the northernmost part of Myanmar the area is around 1200-1800 m above sea level -
P; tigrinum is found growing on trees ( Castanopsis indica) -next to Coelogyne fimbriata. 
That's it !!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 4, 2007)

Been super busy lately, but here's a quick pic of mine currently in bloom with another bud on the way. Look familiar Heather? oke: I'll get some good pics with the better camera soon.







Jon


----------



## Kyle (Jul 4, 2007)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Look familiar Heather?




Ouch!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2007)

That has a really nice dorsal.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow, that plant looks to be very happy..now!:evil:


----------



## Heather (Jul 5, 2007)

Yay!! 
That's great, Jon, I'm so happy to see it finally blooming!


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Ah very nice one you got there!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 5, 2007)

Jon's plant has a great dorsal!


----------

